# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles > [PQR] DarhangeR 3.3.5a Profiles (Release)

## DarhangeR

I am newbie in codding. But I decided to share my developments with others, since I understand that the 3.3.5a servers are still very popular. Do not judge strictly  :Stick Out Tongue:  

*NEW & IMPORTANT*: *PROJECT CLOSED!*





> __
> PROJECT CLOSED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support Status Meanings
> • ✅ - BEST - use multispec rotattion for max DPS
> • ✔️ - works well, but not as I would like)
> ...





Do you like? I helped? Then help me in the development. More information in Dicord channel → *here*.

*DOWNLOAD (Скачать) - LAST

GitHub project link (Ссылка на проект) - PQR DarhangeR

*

----------


## DarhangeR

*ChangeLog*
*PQR DarhangeR 1.0.0*
- Release Druid Profiles;
- Release Shaman Profiles;
- Release Paladin Profiles;
- Release Priest Profiles;

*PQR DarhangeR 1.1.0*
- Released DK Profiles;
- Improved performence;

*PQR DarhangeR 1.2.0*
- Released Warrior profiles;
- Released Rogue profiles;

*PQR DarhangeR 1.4.0*
- Released Warlock Profile;
- Released Hunter Profile;
- Fix errors;
- Added autotarget script;
- Fully reworked all profiles;

*PQR DarhangeR 1.5.0 (14/01/2019)
*- Made profiles for all classes;
- A very big update;
- Updated all rotations and all profiles;
- Added a lot of custom functions and engines;
- Added interrupt engine for interrupt casts in PvP and PvE (where possible);
- Added all useful racial abilities;
- Added a few "buns" for PvP;
- For a better gaming experience playing as healers - modify the healing spells by the percentages you need;


*PQR DarhangeR 1.6.0 (17/09/2019)*
- Fix some bugs;
- New AutoTarget Script;
- Create New Healing engine - wich also heal pets; (TEST);
- Fixing Valid function;
- Added more custom functions that will speed up the responsiveness of the program;
- Added more globals for better performance;
- Added glyph check function;
- Added custom class stuff;
*== Class Changes ==*
*Death Knight:*
- More changes for better dps when range changing;
*Druid:*
- Now Healing profiles write in chat: "DO NOT TARGET A FRIENDLY PLAYER!";
*Hunter:*
- Rework some spells;
- Rework timers;
*Mage:*
- Rework some spells;
- Rework timers;
*Paladin:*
- Small addition changes;
- Now Healing profiles write in chat: "DO NOT TARGET A FRIENDLY PLAYER!";
- More changes for better dps when range changing;
*Priest:*
- Now Healing profiles write in chat: "DO NOT TARGET A FRIENDLY PLAYER!";
*Rogue:*
- Rework some spells;
- Rework timers;
*Shaman:*
- Delete useless spells from priority table;
- Now Healing profiles write in chat: "DO NOT TARGET A FRIENDLY PLAYER!";
*Warlock:*
- Rework some spells;
- Glyph checking for some spells;
*Warrior:*
- Rework some spells;
- Glyph checking for some spells;


*PQR DarhangeR 1.6.1 (09/10/2019)*
- Fix some bugs;


*PQR DarhangeR 1.6.2 (18/10/2019)*
- Fix Lua errors;
- Fix custom function;
*== Class Changes:*
*Mage:*
- Fix bugs with Lua errors;
*Priest:*
- Inner Fire spam fix;
*Rogue:*
- Rework some spells;
- Fix AOE mode;
- Fix massive lua errors;
*Shaman:*
- Add more usefull Purge script;
*Warlock:*
- Fix some spells;
- Fix rotation;
*Warrior:*
- Fix some spells;
- Fix rotation;

----------


## Alejolas

Ty for this! Going to test right now!

----------


## faapulous

Want to start using your Ret pally, but anny idea what the ban rate for rotation bot like this on Dalaran WoW? Dont really want to get banned..

----------


## DarhangeR

> Want to start using your Ret pally, but anny idea what the ban rate for rotation bot like this on Dalaran WoW? Dont really want to get banned..


Idk, create alt account and make pally.

----------


## faapulous

The thing is it takes time on a alt acc to get a pally entirely again to lvl 80 on a blizzlike realm... But my question is not for Dalaran WoW ment but just in general, are there people getting banned on some realms for Rotation bots? I dont know how hard it it for private servers to figure it out in PvE envirements. Like it took Blizzard years aswell befroe they finnalt got to the point they are at now to be able to detect fast. So how is this for private servers are there even private servers out there that are able to detect pure rotation bots?

----------


## DarhangeR

In connection with serious health problems. I suspended the development of profiles. Soon everything will return to the usual pace.

----------


## Binzones

Is this a rotation program or botting ?

----------


## DarhangeR

PQR DarhangeR 1.4.0
- Released Warlock Profile;
- Released Hunter Profile;
- Fix errors;
- Added autotarget script;
- Fully reworked all profiles;

DOWNLOAD - PQR DarhangeR 1.4.0.zip
Virustotal - https://goo.gl/EqVwCb

----------


## Pigpwn

Is not there a Hunter MM script or Shaman Elemental pvp script?

----------


## Shadezz

which private server did you make these on? and can you make a demo lock profile?

----------


## DarhangeR

> which private server did you make these on? and can you make a demo lock profile?


I release new version in future. Containe warlock and mage profile.

----------


## DarhangeR

*PQR DarhangeR 1.5.0 (14/01/2019)
*- Made profiles for all classes;
- A very big update;
- Updated all rotations and all profiles;
- Added a lot of custom functions and engines;
- Added interrupt engine for interrupt casts in PvP and PvE (where possible);
- Added all useful racial abilities;
- Added a few "buns" for PvP;
- For a better gaming experience playing as healers - modify the healing spells by the percentages you need;

----------


## DarhangeR

*PQR DarhangeR 1.6.2 (18/10/2019)*
- Fix Lua errors;
- Fix custom function;
*== Class Changes:*
*Mage:*
- Fix bugs with Lua errors;
*Priest:*
- Inner Fire spam fix;
*Rogue:*
- Rework some spells;
- Fix AOE mode;
- Fix massive lua errors;
*Shaman:*
- Add more usefull Purge script;
*Warlock:*
- Fix some spells;
- Fix rotation;
*Warrior:*
- Fix some spells;
- Fix rotation;

*DOWNLOAD 
*
*GitHub project link* - PQR DarhangeR 1.6.2 
*Dicord channel* *-* DarhangeR PQR

----------


## DarhangeR

*PQR 1.6.2.2 (07 / 11 / 2019)*
• Fix Lua errors;
• Add Health and Mana Potion using for all classes;
• Add Healthstone using for all classes;
• Minor Changing in Paladin rotation;
*Hunter:*
• Fixing aspects;
• Fix Hunter BM rotations;
• New Tranquilizing Shot script;
*Warlock:*
• New Healthstone creating script
*Priest:*
• New Dispel from target script;

*DOWNLOAD*

----------


## xyf1

Hey，Can I adjust the size of the PQR's window?


111.png

222.png

----------


## DarhangeR

*PQR 1.6.2.3 (26 / 11 / 2019)*
• Fix all clasess who can heal;
• Fix hot keys;
*-- Class Changes --:*
*= Death Knight =* 
• Minor changing;
*= Druid*
• Fix Feral rotations;
*= Hunter*
• Minor changing;
*= Paladin*
• New AoE mode;
• Heal spells fix;
*= Shaman*
• New AoE mode;

----------


## DarhangeR

*NEW & IMPORTANT*: *Profiles 1.7 (Last maybe) is one of the latest releases, maybe this is one. Only minor edits will be in future. Why? For now all my profiles work with ni (ni - 3.3.5a WoW in process hack (PQR/FireHack similar) (BETA)) and im start port ni api to them.

DOWNLOAD 1.7*

----------


## DarhangeR

I wanna say you all about SNP Exploits SHOP

Its scam all info you can find here → SNP Exploits - Scammer & Stealer (link on Blogspot with proofs)

----------


## DarhangeR

Some leaked stuff from SNP Exploits → SNP Rotations

----------


## marcdelo

Hi, I use your amazing bot for rotation pqr. I'm asking if you have a script for use saronite bomb, in 3.3.5? please help me, i'm going to be crazy

----------


## DarhangeR

*Project closed and not will be updated.* 

*Last Release*

----------


## mirdanek84

thanks.........

----------

